# Your Top 5 FanFics.



## Shade (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey, make a list of your five most favourite fanfics and post them here along with the series they are based on and a link if possible.
I only read a few Naruto ones luike Illusive Heart on FanFiction.net which is really good.
What are yours?


----------



## adeptusastartes2007 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are some of my favorite fics. They're on FF.net
Split Halves
Legacy of the Fourth
Naruto Collsion Course
Konoha's Sunshine
War of the Sexes


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 18, 2006)

Pretty much anything by Dave-d or Damewren.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 8, 2006)

I like Walking Corpse and New Revelations, both on Fanfics


----------



## 8018 (Apr 14, 2006)

its hard to decide your
top fanfics X]
well for me it is 
.___.
right now

Spiral Falling: NARUTO
~by     Becca Amon

Twins: KH
~by [i dunno ;-;]

Naisho:NARUTO
~by Shirohane

Living a Lie: NARUTO
~Dhampir

thats all of them X]


----------



## White Fox (Apr 16, 2006)

I want to read some of those you got links if its on a website?


----------



## Piekage (Apr 16, 2006)

A complete Novelization of Final Fantasy VIII. 


Naruto is placed on Team 8 instead of Kiba.


Alternate versions of Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura appear in the Naruto verse.


A Sasuke/Hinata fic.


A Jiraiya/Tsunade fic.


----------



## Sho (Apr 16, 2006)

I actually have a ton of favorites, but here's five of them for Naruto fanfiction.  You won't go wrong if you read any of them since all of these are top notch:

1. 
-Sasuke, and then later Team 7 centric story on what happens when Sasuke is brought back to the village.  The most in character Sasuke you'll ever find, and one of the most greatest Naruto fanfictions ever.
-Genre:  Drama/Suspense/Tragedy.  Status:  Completed.

2. 
-Itachi centric story that details how he grew up and joined Akatsuki.  Probably the best and most in character Itachi-centric story ever.
-Genre:  Drama/Action-Adventure.  Status:  Incomplete.

3. 
-Hilarious story dealing with what happens when the Konoha prodigies (Sasuke, Neji, Shino) are forced to be in Gai's team in order to change their personalities in being "happy".
-Genre:  Humor.  Status:  On hiatus.

4. 
-Uchiha Itachi and later on Sasuke centric.  A humorous, very well written story that asks the question of what happens if Itachi was a lazy bum who was a good guy too?
-Genre: General.  Status:  Incomplete.

5. 
-Naruto centric story, though it goes to Kakashi, as well as other characters later on.  One of the best and well-written stories ever, with no bias.  It's seriously like a novel.  What happens when Naruto is taken to Gai's team, a new Chuunin exam is called in the Cloud Village, and new deadly enemies with powerful abilities as well as old ones start appearing?
-Genre: General.  Status:  Incomplete.

And 5 non-Naruto fanfictions that are of my faves are:

1.  (Street Fighter)
-One of the best Street Fighter II stories out there, and mostly Ryu centric.
-Genre:  Action Adventure/Drama.  Status:  Complete.

2.  (Ranma 1/2-King of Fighters Crossover)
-What would happen if Ranma was the child of Nodoka and Iori Yagami?
-Genre:  Humor/Action-Adventure.  Status:  Incomplete.

3.  (FFVII)
-How Cloud was as a child.  Focused on him and Tifa.
-Genre:  Drama.  Status:  Complete.

4.  (Mortal Kombat)
-The best Sub-Zero centric story ever.  Deals with what happens after he dies.
-Genre:  Action Adventure/Suspense/Drama.  Status:  Complete.

5.  (Wheel of Time)
-A/U where Rand al'Thor gets gentled by the Red Ajah Aes Sedai as a child and how he grows up from there.
-Genre:  General.  Status:  Incomplete.

Feel sad I couldn't add more..


----------



## Mori` (Apr 16, 2006)

just quickly to say thanks Sho for that last WoT one, looking on FF for WoT fiction never crossed my mind for some reason.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2006)

Karison said:
			
		

> I want to read some of those you got links if its on a website?




i sure do =]
but they are yaoi =I


----------



## Fysh (Apr 18, 2006)

The only two I think of off the top of my head are "For the Love of My Friends" by Foxie-sama, and "Training for the Job" by Desaix, both on Fanfiction.net.  (The first one is saying something too, because it's Naruhina and I'm not generally a fan of that pairing.)


----------



## Therahedwig (Apr 18, 2006)

I myself am a big fan of 'crossroads' by 'XD', and 'ripple effect' was nice too.


----------



## Kin (Apr 18, 2006)

All Itachi/Sakura.. Can't help it xD

1."The Virus" - best lemon fanfic I have ever read, Itachi/Sakura. (AFF.net)

2. "Fragility Of The Sakura" - (FF.net)
Uchiha Itachi plants a certain invisible cursed mindseal on a certain pinkhaired kunoichi. The seal is to be physically activated by the touch of a male, but what happenes when feelings get involved? [continued inside] [Main: ItaSaku & slight KakaSaku]

^I hate the Kakashi/Sakura part of it..

3."Poisoned Cherry Blossom" - (FF.net)
Did you ever know that you can be poisoned by a special Cherry Blossom? Which one? The one with the name ?Sakura?. ItaxSaku. Rated M for safety

4."Metamorphosis & Evolution (Salvation is not yet done)" - (FF.net)

*Metamorphosis:* [ItaSaku] When Sakura embarks on a search for Sasuke, she is taken hostage by the Akatsuki. Now, she can't deny that the gravitation is pulling her, and the brother of the love of her life together.

*Evolution: * [Sequel to Metamorphosis][ItaSaku] Sakura has escaped towards Sound, towards her final goal Sasuke. Will she be stopped before she reaches him? Or will her feelings for Itachi bring her back to him?

5."Dog Days" - (FF.net)
Captured by Itachi. Physically and emotionally linked to the feared Missing nin, Sakura unwillingly joins Akatsuki. There is much more than ice to the elder of the Uchiha. rated for later chapters.


----------



## redswirl (Jun 14, 2006)

ehh links dont work for me ill just post story name and writer.

1. a new cause, by MystikD109

2.Cold Blue Metal,by zero0000 

3.Soragakure, The Hidden Village of Sky,by HarbringerLady

4. Never Cut Twice,by shadowmaster62

5.The Golden Fox ,by Nyce456 

ehh i got more but i dont feel like postin


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

1.
I stumpled over this fanfiction recently and I must say it is awesome xD. The title alone deserves respect xD". The fiction is about Naruto who made a bet with Sasuke, that he'll don't bother him for 24 Hours, so that Sasuke would acknowledge his Ninja Skillz. To bad that Sasuke gets himself in a pinch and Naruto could rescue him, but he would loose the bet. With nothing left he disguises himself: He takes off his jumpsuit, wears bandages as a facemask and changes his eyes to red with the Kyuubi Chakra. But as he wears nothing else then his Heart-Boxers and white shirt, the new hero "Boxer-sama" is born!

2.
A very good Shikamaru centric fiction (by now you must know who my favorite fiction chara is XD). A shame that it is on hiatus. 
It describes the life of Shikamaru as a Chunin, witch a new 4-Man-Chunin-Team (including the medic !).

3.
Naruto explores the world of the missing-nin and on his journey he mets the most... interesting and disturbing people. There is also NaruTema, and although that I don't support this pairing, the fic is so hillarious and awesome, that it makes up for that.

4.
A simple idea, changes the life of our favorite lazy Ninja completly. As I'm a fan of Comedy, this fiction has grown to my heart. As Shikamaru's eyesight clearly decreases he asks Sakura for help, but now he is forced to wear glasses. No big deal you say? Not for Shika, with the new glasses he gets a lot of unwanted attention... read for yourself ^^

5.
One of the few Romance-Oneshot Collection that are really good. I espacially liked the last one (ShinoKurenai). Shino is always funny in his Shino-way.


----------



## fieryfalcon (Jun 21, 2006)

Easily the best Naruto fanfic I've ever read, it follows an alternate universe starting from just before the time skip and explores many characters while building them in a very believable way.  I wish this were the real storyline.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jun 24, 2006)

1.


----------



## waterdruid (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Zireael (Aug 4, 2006)

Fanfics i really like. 

1. Dimensional Exchanges by XyoushaX


Sakura is sucked into another world, and has to figure out a way to come back to the Shinobi world. But what if her origins lie in this new dimension, and not in Konoha? Is she really meant to be a kunoichi? COMPLETE

2. Beyond Hearts and Minds by XyoushaX


Demons of yore spring up for unknown reasons. Recruited by a child ghost, Hinata falls into the messy job of sealing things up. Naruto and Sasuke are unwittingly dragged in. And Sakura seems to know more than she lets out on. [naruxhina, maybe sasuxsaku] Sequel to Dimensional Exchanges.

3. Inner Demon by WS.Blue


A great and powerful demon attacked the Hidden Village of the Leaf twelve years ago, defeated by the Hokage of the shinobi village. The demon was sealed into the tiny body of a newborn infant, a young girl of the Haruno clan, Haruno Sakura.

4. Fated by leafygirl


Sakura runs from her past as Kakashi wants to run from life. Naruto and Genma witness the painful trials their friends must go through. Kakasaku Sasusaku slight Nejisaku Naruhina COMPLETE

5. Narutotachi Goes to Hogwarts! by Yarochisai


Naruto and co. are on a mission at Hogwarts going undercover as students to keep things safe. However, learning new magic, it seems they're causing more harm than good. Watch out Dumbledore. The ninjas are coming.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 4, 2006)

1. Roomates
   -A Very Awesome SasuNaru FanFic by a very talented writer


2. Blood and Tears
   -A Sequel to Roomates, just as awesome ^^ SasuNaru


3. PyroManiac
   -Naruto and the others are firefighters ^^ SasuNaru, By the same writer as the ones above and very intresting


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Aug 10, 2006)

1. Homebound by Gensomaden-Saiyuki
- This fic is awesome! It's a _bit_ long, but it's awesome anyway ^^ It's about how Sakura abandons Sasuke-kun because she believes he doesn't love her, despite having proposed to her... definitely recommended for SasuSaku fans! It's a bit angsty, though...

2. Matchmaking by the New Generation by MomoiroNeko
- I love it, but it's mainly because I love fics with Sasuke-kun's and Sakura's kids... XD Anyhow, the kids from the future comes to the past and... tries out some matchmaking! But not just for fun... SasuSaku slight NaruHina, NejiTen and ShikaIno

3. The Mission by imiwayume
- Sai, Sakura, Naruto and Sasuke go on a mission... eh, I suck at summaries, but I recommend it anyway XD SasuSaku or SasuSakuSai? I don't know.

4. I'm a MarySue, How Do You Do? by sarafu-chan
- This was hilarious! XD I totally loved it! A MarySue arrives... and watch the result! NejiTen.

5. Back in your arms by reflection-image
- Sakura goes back in time to before the Uchiha massacre and meets Sasuke as child and Itachi before he turned into a massmurderer... SasuSaku ItaSaku This fic is really good!! I love it!

All five fics are listed in my Favorite Stories, so if you want the links, go to my profile on Fanfiction.net (the link is in my sig) ^^ (My dad's computer is a bit slow atm, so I prefer having as little windows as possible... might add the links later when the computer is a bit, er, more normal.)


----------



## Stone_Village_Ninja (Aug 10, 2006)

1. Return of the Lost

2. For the Love of my Friends

3. Team 8

4. Adentures in Lightning

5. Two Halves


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 16, 2006)

1. Train or Tractor
- Gundam Wing + Sailor Moon
* 

2. Shangri-La
- Gundam Wing + Sailor Moon
*

3. When Fate Met Seiya
- Sailor Moon Stars
* 

4. Lovesick
- Naruto
* 
(This is the best Naruto Sasuke/Naruto fic I've read. The ending is too abrupt and bad, but the plot is definately worth reading for. It's a really cute fanfic.  )

5. The D Files
- Naruto
*


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, right now I'm following this fanfiction I'm really liking:

*By Any Other Name *by *Majestrix *

It's actually a fanfiction about Superman, based on the new movie. Like it very much, and hoping the author will update soon. 

Naruto's fanfiction I really like:

*Mismatched Button Eyes * by *Sinister Tomato*

One shot.Tells about when Kakashi was born. Really nice.

*Quiet Storm*  by *IcarusT*

It's a really sweet story about Rin and Kakashi.

*The Nature of the Game * by *leafygirl*

Complete story on KakaSaku, the best with this pair I have read so far.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now here's a list of fanfiction you usually won't find on Fanfiction.net, because it prods too much buttock.

1.  Ranma Goes to War/Chasing the Wind by J. Austin Wilde

This "fanfiction" is more like an independant book than a fanfic.  But basically it starts by throwing the Ranma 1/2 cast into a second Korean war.  Good action, great detail, romance, and humor (Akane's cookies are invulnerable to artillery fire!).  The author wrote it to pass the time on a nuclear submarine


2.  

Written in the Robotech Universe (Sorry Macross purists), Objective Reflex Point is one of the most detailed, well researched bits of fanfiction ever.  Action, adventure, romance, and giant robots!  This is what happens when multiple people with their PhDs collaborate on fanfiction.

3.  

The Mary Sue is an evil creature.  But they're everywhere, so there must be something behind all of them.  In Self-Extraction, a top-secret agency works under contract to eliminate Mary-Sues (Or Marty-Stus) from fictional universes and let your favorite anime characters get on with their lives as usual.  

From Hello Kitty to Neon Genesis Evangelion, Self-Extraction takes aim at bad fanfiction self-inserts with a .45--and sometimes a BattleMech, or the Ultimate Nullifier depending on the situation.  Mary Sues have the guts, and the Agency is there to spill them onto the ground.


In the hazy gap between fanfiction and original fiction, The Adventurers grew out of a GM's desire to "write up" the adventures of his Dungeons & Dragons games.  

Although the actual game ended in 1991, the characters are still questing for loot, adventure, romance, and glory *in updates spanning a -fifteen- year real life time period (The series is currently around installment # 933)! * A great read if you have the time, as the entire series is longer than the "Wheel of Time."  I remember reading this stuff at 1200 baud.

5.  

Some Ranma 1/2 fans were upset that the manga had finally ended.  So they decided to collaborate and write a continuation fanfiction for Ranma 1/2 in the spirit of the original.  But what can you do with Ranma Saotome and the Nerima Wrecking Crew that hasn't been done?  Easy.  Send them all to college.  

See Ukyou's roomate get posessed by an evil artificial intelligence.  See Ranma gain a new rival who uses the drunken fist (Fist of the Drunken Fratboy!).  It is a series that dares to answer the question of "How much fun -could- you have at college with a Jusenkyo Curse?"

And there you go.  There's my top five fanfiction list, with nothing from Fanfiction.net.


----------



## MoonLight Dreamer (Aug 18, 2006)

My top 5 are:
A New Life by Proud Bishonen Whore
Like Ramen: A Dating Story  by Labbess
Change of Heart by Akatsuki Yamanaka Ino
Express Your Feelings by TheFirstTime
Old Face, New Feelings by Animes-Tribute


----------



## L (Aug 24, 2006)

eh....i just got into fanfics and my first was two halves wich was realy realy good and it got me into fanfics, i still havnt read much but two halves has a sequel called twice shy it seems realy good (like the first) but its been on chater 3 for a while....(by the way both are by dave wren)i also got into for the cool "for the love of my friends" wich is at chapter 50 and still going strong!(wich whas by foxie


----------



## adriana ray (Nov 20, 2006)

1. Respect and Understanding by ronsmyhero
This fic converts me into a big Kakashi fan. The best Kakashi-Sakura fanfic (I've read all of them.. trust me) and also one of the best fanfic in general! The plot is really really good, characters potrayal is beyond awesome and all the emotion is just real! Worth your time reading!

2. Sunagakure Bellydance by Celtic Oak
This is a Gaara-Sakura pairing. Beautifuly written, witty, funny and limey!

3. His Fault by ronsmyhero
This one is so much more limey than respect and understanding but still really really really good!

4. 'Loophole' by leafygirl
Best ItaSaku story out there I think!

5. Duty before Honor by SilverShine
Another Kakashi-Sakura


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 20, 2006)

1. Little Green Leaf

2. Die Another Day

3. All's Fair In Love And War

4. Caught

5. Rehash


----------



## Harlita (Nov 20, 2006)

Top favorite? HMmmm, let's see...

There's Melek in Olum (you can google it, quite popular). 
Then there's Hot Sand (which is adult only but it's NaruGaara, PM me for link)
Then there's 2 others by members here: Moridin's and Schala//Naruto's. 

^+^

It might sound weird, but I like mine, too. Feels like someone else is writing it though. The story isn't like anything I've written so. Yeappa!


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't really read fanfics, I like to read fanmanga more.(Does anyone know of any good ones?) I don't know if it's a fanfic/manga or not, but check out "Little Saiya-Lings". It is a comic strip based of the DBZ characters as little kids. It is hilarious and, dare I say it, cute!

Check it out!

It starts on the first one, go to the bottom and click on the dates to go to that day!

EDIT: What was your fanfic about?(Above poster)


----------



## Sasori No Danna (Dec 25, 2006)

surprised no on has said anything by gigabomb on fanfiction...he's an amazing author IMHO
"A Fox and a Shark Walk into a Bar"  
What if Naruto HAD been captured by Akatsuki? but instead of extracting the biju...they put him with Gaara on a team? then 4 years later he has to go back to try with his partner, Itachi and Kisame to try and hammer out a truce between Konoha and Akatsuki?


A little cliche at times yes, screws up some canon stuff and runs parallel with the Naruto timeline all the way through. Is it still good? but of course. I don't like to admit it but this is one of my favorites to read (of Naruto fanfiction at least) and it's by our own raikage12


Completely AU but still a very touching Lee/Sakura fanfiction, takes the characters and just places them in today's world. Most definitely NOT another crappy "oo! the ninja kids are in high school! kawaaaiii!XDXDXD" shit fic. read it and you'll see


Yes it's star wars, nothing to do with Naruto. But it's also one of very, VERY few good clone wars era fics that I've ever read that AREN'T anakincentric. enjoy it, though I don't think they ever finished the story


Don't ask why I love this fic...I really can't explain it. However every time I read it, it makes me love Shino's character that much more and is half the reason I started writing my fic (well that and to avoid studying for my AP Latin Test!)
I hope you guys enjoy these fics as much as I did!


----------



## Sasori (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Ninja cops - Staff

2. Blender note - Suzu

3. HTTK - RK

4. Harsh tale of Spamasuki - Susano-o


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 27, 2006)

Flawed and Fair by Tehta
Strange Fortunes by Tehta
Anything by Enkidu (she's absolutely hilarious)

All FF.net writers.


----------



## Marshed_Potato (Dec 27, 2006)

"Garden of Sanctuary" by Nes Mikel
It made me cry. More than once. 

"An Unlikely Pair" by lazygirl
Not a Naruto story, but it kept me laughing.

"What Women Want" by Starlilly
Same as above.

"Second Chances" by Red Crow
One of the first really good action and adventure stories I've read.

"The Way We Change" by crazytreeotaku
The first Gaara and Sakura story where they weren't both terribly out of character. IMO, at least.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 9, 2007)

I only have one right now, but it's one of the most hilarious fics I've ever read:



Hinata's birthday is coming up soon and Naruto must figure out what gift she would like. Kakashi's advice? Sex. Join Naruto as he finds out what exactly this 'sex' is.


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 21, 2007)

1. *Le Coeur a Ses Raisons* by Samurai-Ashes (YGO)
_[A beautifully done romance/drama in the Yu-Gi-Oh! fandom set fifteen years in the furture. Yaoi with some het. Made me cry like bitch though...]_

2. *Seven Time Seven* by Various writers, collab (YGO)
_[An awesome, novel-sized fanfic in which Seto and Jounouchi are sent through alternate times and universes such as Egypt, Britain and even the Civil War by a spell accidently cast by an angry Yami. A work of genius. Did I mention it was yaoi and very very very long?]_

3. *Teamwork* by Asuka Kureru (Naruto)
_[The best SasuNaruSaku fanfic EVER. Very funny...and horny.]_

4. *Teamwork 2* by Asuka Kureru (Naruto)
_[The kickass, just as sexy sequel to 'Teamwork']_


----------



## Starber (Mar 3, 2007)

Summary: SasuSaku An ancient law in Konoha permits people from prominent clans to buy people who aren’t from clans at all. Unfortunately, Sakura just refused to believe it until her mentor confirmed that, yes, she was now owned by Uchiha Sasuke.

Orochimaru’s new plan: Use Sakura Haruno for his next body…kill Sasuke and transplant the Uchiha’s eyes into his new body. Then, with precise chakra control and sharingan he would be unstoppable.SasuSaku

Naruto has grown too powerful so Akatsuki must find another way to capture him...they abduct Sakura, knowing he will come for her...but Naruto knows that his only chance to save her is to locate Sasuke and Orochimaru and enlist Sasuke's aid. SasuSaku

One morning Sasuke wakes up and realizes a terrible truth about himself......could he possibly be emo? And if so, can he save himself?


----------



## Phantasque (Oct 12, 2007)

My Top 6:





_What if Konoha was the weakest hidden village? What if it was just a huge slum? The Rookie 9 have just graduated, and now they must face their problems to better the future of Konoha. An epic tale of romance, determination, and hardship._

What if Konoha never rebuilt itself after the Kyuubi attack? A divergent-timeline featuring the Rookie 9 - unpredictability ensues, but a well-written plot with an interesting mix of angst and adventure that makes you read over each part carefully and screaming insanities at the comp. screen.





_?Damn it, don't you see the resemblance? Don't you see the fucking resemblance?.!? His revenge, her past. And the fact that no one can stop the collision of the two. [SasuSaku][OroTsuna] [Part Six: The Dawning]_

A SasuSaku tale that begins with a kidnapping - now, throw in OroTsuna, snarky remarks (from Sakura), and a very intricate plotline that leaves you saying to yourself (ahem) "Sakura is SO the lovechild of Orochimaru and Tsunade" because yes, this is so complicated that even that's a possibility.





_Morino Ibiki was thought to be the last choice for a jonin sensei, but thanks to the efforts of Umino Iruka, he finds himself saddled with a familiar team of new genin..._

There's stories about Team Seven being trained by someone other than Kakashi - but what if this person was Morino Ibiki (and his team of interrogators)? Slow-paced with already noticeable changes from the manga, story is a must-read.





_It started as nothing more than a goal, inspired by a dream. It was the only thing he had to keep him going. Now, years later, it has suddenly become something...more. It has become his way of life. Slight NaruHina._

There's the  cliched "Naruto Gets Powerful With Help From Teacher" or "Naruto Gets Powerful Upon Discovery of Kyuubi" this IS NOT it. A story that features a misunderstood genius (Naruto) that most-likely was stronger than Sasuke way before the Graduation Exams - catch? He never got a teacher and he remains blissfully unaware of the Kyuubi.




_Memory is based on three things: Importance, Novelty, and Interest. In some cases it decays, but, unfortunately, in others it can last a lifetime._

A very long oneshot that explores an original reason as to why Itachi was pushed so hard to be a prodigy - but no mention of Fugaku aiding in that will come in until you're about 6000 words down. Features Team Yondaime and hopelessly cute (and clingy), five-year-old Itchy (sorry, Itachi) Uchiha.


...and my absolute fave story of all time.





_In the midst of the Chuunin Exam, Sakura recalls the promise she made to herself and comes to a realization about her own ninja way... New Chapter, 'Blood' added..._

Eimii can truly be hailed as the queen of originality with the twist she put on Sakura's drive to improvement. Straight after the Second Exam, with a total of ten chapters (the re-edited version) and over 150000 words, you know this plotline is as unpredictable as Inner-Sakura is crazy when there's tutor!Anko, snippets of yuri, a complete personality change (mangas inferring a mini-Tsunade Sakura, right? Yeah, well here, she's a mini-ANKO) and an inadvertent kinjutsu creation... yes, this story goes there.


There, absolute end of that long list...

P.S. Can anyone tell me where to find the fanfic Duplicity? I've searched anywhere but CANNOT find it! Help me!


----------



## Randir (Oct 12, 2007)

1. Pretty much everything from kale. Yes, the immortal kale, whose name should ring a bell for everyone even remotely interested in fan fiction. His fics (quite appropriately called ?books?, respectively) are generally set in the Digimon fandom, with Takeru Takaishi being the protagonist in virtually all cases. As is not surprising if you look at his talent, kale has in the meantime published a novel- and, unfortunately yet understandably, is no longer an active fan fiction author. His works are still available under Eowyn the Fair?s FF.net account .

2. Daneel Rush?s ?Tamers Forever? series. DR?s another exceptionally skilled writer specialized in the Digimon fandom- although his most recent project seems to be a Naruto fic, which I really should check out sometime. Find his works .

3. Trent01?s ?Rukato Fluff?. Well, I suppose this one?s pretty self-explanatory due to the title. Another Digimon fic, and a beautiful study in first-person-perspective writing (from Takato?s / Ruki?s POV in chapters 1 / 2 respectively). And the amount of WAFF is just heartwarming. Go check it out .

4. Mysteriol?s ?Sketches?. A DaiRiku, so obviously belonging to the D.N.Angel fandom. This one features an absolutely awesome writing style, perfect atmospheric writing and a nice dose of fluff to boot. Find it .

5. Aizu's "Sonnenkind". I'm usually very critical about fanfics written in my native tongue- not that there would be many left if you excluded the truckloads of shounen-ai/Yaoi, anyway. But "Sonnenkind" is one of the very rare German fics that I faved- which I seldom do with works "in-progress", like "Sonnenkind" is. It's set in the Naruto fandom, obviously heading for NaruHina and SasuSaku. If you happen to know German, check it out .


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 13, 2007)

1. Team 8
2. For the Love of My Friends
3. Dragon Sannin
4. Legacy of The Rasengan I and II
5. Lacking Sight

Well, these are just Naruto fics


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 8, 2007)

Since I've seen some non-Naruto related fics here, I might as well post these in no particular order:

1) and its sequel 
2)
3)
4)
5)

Yes, I'm a big SW and WH40k fan.


----------



## Syramoon (Nov 8, 2007)

Let's see- probably all of them will be non-Naruto (I really need to read more in that section...) 

1) Those Lacking Spines; it's a seriously funny KH fic 
2) Playing it Blind; a really old fanfic in the YGO section (Kaiba-centric) 
3) Weekend Detention; rarely updated but a really scary YGO story 
4) Forever Gone; really sweet one-shot in the Marching Band section 
5) You can't have one without the other; another KH story that I just about laughed my butt off at 

I think those would be my top 5, though I have a lot more on my favorites list on ffnet.


----------



## Valesco (Nov 10, 2007)

- Naruto crossover with Pokegirls

 - KakaNaru


----------



## kairikitten (Jan 23, 2008)

1. Found by Fallacy [very excellent DeiSaku story. <3]
2. Take it or Leave it by Fallacy [SakuAkatsuki fic. It's hilarious. All of the Akatsuki are put under a jutsu - they're kittens unless they have water on their bodies.]
3. Hanami by paws-bells [ItaSaku. Very well-written. <3]
4. Juxtaposition by paws-bells [more ItaSaku. Darker than the rest.]
5. Annoying by novelist175...or something like that. [SasuSaku. Hilarious. Sakura gets overdosed on pain medication because she's sick and rampages around Konoha.]


----------



## Rikku Uchiha (Jul 18, 2008)

A New Life In A New Land: A story about a girl who controlled an odd power called 'Illumina' falls into the Naruto world. She's adopted into the Uzumaki family consisting of Naruto, Arashi and Akane. Akane, whom is also the Kyuubi, saved Kasumi from almost sure death. She makes good friends with everyone in Konoha. Humor, Action, Adventure, Romance..... It's fifty nine chapters long for the actual story, one chapter of bloopers, and NeoKenshin is currently working on the movie chapters for the story, called 'A TenTen in Time'. It's one of the best fanfictions of this time. SasuOC, NaruHina, Fem!HakuNeji, InoCho.


Dating 101, The Horror: Humorous fic where Sasuke, Neji and Kakashi attempt to get honest girlfriends. Their teacher is Jiraiya. I really reccomend this if you want a nice laugh. It's in progress, only 4 chapters long so far.


Door Number Two: Adventure, Drama, ect, ect. Very serious story in which Naruto is taken from his universe and put into a 'parrallelaverse'. In this other universe, his parents are alive, he's rich, about 10 years old, has friends, and many other odd things. The Uchihas are still alive, Sasuke is engaged to Sakura, he does not contain Kyuubi in this body, and Gaara has no Shukaku. However, he does bring some of Kyuubi along with him. He has a sister as well. This was made BEFORE they introduced proper names for the Hokage and his wife. I say it's a very good story. No pairings with Naruto.


A Dance With A Sandman: GaaOC fic. He was a demon of sand; she was an outcast of Mist. He was hated yet feared; she was loved yet alone. Most of all, she was a dancer; he a demon. This is a story, of happiness and trust, sadness and betrayal, truce and love, war and hate, between a girl, and a sandman. Gaara's 18 and the Kazekage.


A Few More Strokes To Happiness: NaruSasu story. Naruto is one of the best painters in his school, but has a schizopherenia. Sasuke is an art model, and is sick of people trying to use him for his body. They meet, and fall in love....


Ah, Screw It All!: Naruto, the rich-kid, gets drunk at a party and pays Sasuke, the whore known as the Geisha, 3000 dollars for a night of fun. Naruto wants Sasuke to leave the memory alone, but Sasuke, crushing on Naruto, choses not to. NaruSasu, KyuIta.


Into The Fire: SasoDei, ItaSaso later. Deidara, the new kid in school, meets Sasori, and they get into a fight. After a while, they become friends, and Sasori invites Deidara to join the group Akatsuki. They become more than friends..... Than have no choice but to destroy the growing relationship.


Just Like Heroin: Naruto has a son named Silo and divorced from his wife. He meets Sasuke at the grocery store, but doesn't know he's a famous actor in town to get a cast for a movie. Sasuke eventually reveals his identity, and asks Naruto to come and try out. Naruto, happy to try and get more money for his son, tries out and gets the role easily. He takes Silo to Japan where filming begins.... NaruSasu, OCOCOC(Yes three OC's XD), ItaHidan.

Last one.


Affliction: GaaSaku. Sakura is a volunteer at the local mental hospital, where she is tasked with taking care of Gaara, the eighteen-year old boy who has been in the hospital ever since childhood because his father didn't want him. Romance, Angst. Ending is very scary, but very good. Must read, indeed.


----------



## Narutoclone (Jul 18, 2008)

1) Hinata's darkened desires
2) Blessed poison
3) Hyuuga pilgrimage

And many, many more....


----------



## ArAshiMitArAshi (Sep 20, 2009)

I read mostly ShikaxIno fics, so naturally my top 5 would be ShikaxIno fics...

but they're so many arghhh......

1. Butt Out! by Astra M
_Summary:_ Shikamaru has a nicotine problem and Ino wants to make him quit, no matter what  it takes? [Shikamaru x Ino][Ino x Sai]
_Rating:_ M
_Status:_ Complete

2.  by Astra M
_Summary:_ Just like that, the world she knew was overturned: Team Ino was no more.  Vignette series. Now playing part seventeen: Overflow Shikamaru x Ino:
_Rating:_ T
_Status:_ Considered complete

3.  by Teh K9
_Summary:_ AU Ino is the daughter of a navy soldier who every few months moves his family  to a new town. Her latest destination? Konoha. And Shikamaru's the one who has  to show her around. ShikaIno
_Rating:_ T
_Status:_ Complete

4. Workplace? by Riz-I
_Summary:_ Humour. Love. Gossip. Scandal. Drama. Rivalry. Murder... All depicted through a  series of e-mails flying between the characters in a modern-day office. From:  Haruno Sakura To: Yamanaka Ino Subject: No Joke Ino. Go Die.
_Rating:_ T
_Status:_ Ongoing

5.  by PSITeleport
_Summary:_ A slice of life taken from the journal he never wanted, written about the girl  he never wanted. Shika/Ino
_Rating:_ T
_Status:_ Complete


----------



## roseofversailles (Sep 22, 2009)

1) 'Being Dead aint easy' by D. Draggy (It's a fic about Joey and Kaiba lol)
2) 'A Day in the Life of Uchiha Sasuke' Ada Kensignton (Looong epic humor fic)
3) 'Sex Ed' by Sky_Dark (fma fic...yaoi)
4) 'Pawns' by Velvet_Mace (fma fic, genius plot)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2009)

1. Time and Again / Here and Now (Best naruto time travel fic out there...yes im including FTLOMF)
2. These black eyes / Manifest destiny (Mega mega epic teen titans fic, its millions of words long, the only drawback is the main character, an OC, gets kinda gary stuish sometimes.
3. The destined (old AU zelda fic, really really really good)
4. Team 8
5. Can't remember the name, but its a fic about obito seeing the world through kakashi's eyes.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 24, 2009)

New Blood by JFalcon.  Just look it up.

It's 611k words strong and book 2 is started.  It counts as 5.

(ShikaTema, tons of original characters, very well developed.)


----------



## Blackfish (Nov 9, 2009)

Matt Perry said:


> New Blood by JFalcon.  Just look it up.
> 
> It's 611k words strong and book 2 is started.  It counts as 5.
> 
> (ShikaTema, tons of original characters, very well developed.)


Yep, this. Though I will admit that I have a backlog of about a dozen chapters... JFalcon doesn't update regularly, so following the *huuge* original cast can be a bit difficult. I swear I'll get to it once I have a really long afternoon.  Here's the .

As for the other four....


 by *FastForward*
Basically just fifty one-shots on a varied palette of settings, genre and pairings. Some of the pairing chapters are yaoi, naturally, but just skip over them if you don't like it-- the pairing and/or scenario is specified at the beginning of each chapter.


 by *thegreatfool*
_Only the worthless die... Spoilers for the Orochimaru story. Especially the workings of the reincarnation jutsu._
Just a one-shot, but I loved how it depicted Orochimaru and his reincarnation justu.


 by *top*
_Konohamaru and his team are taking the Chunin Exams that are being held in Yukigakure, but when one of his teammates is targeted for assassination passing the exam will be the least of their troubles._
^ This fic is pretty much everything I love about fanfiction. Well-fleshed-out minor and original characters, intricate backstory that expands on canon, and kinetic, realistic fights. Also, it's only nine chapters, so it's a nice read, but isn't a huge, intimidating tome like, say, JFalcon's _New Blood_.


 by *top*
_Shikamaru is dispatched to catch an arsonist. It's a C-ranked mission with B-ranked pay. It should be easy, but soon becomes troublesome._
The above is a good example of how a traditional mystery might work within the confines of the Narutoverse. It is perfectly-paced, and it expands upon peripheral aspects of the canon in a believable, organic manner. Also, Detective Shikamaru.



*Non-Naruto fanfics:*


 by *Moxie-Proxie* [Firefly/Serenity]
_You like to think you’re a mean old man, but you care about us all even when it costs you. [Post Serenity]_
The interaction in this fic were so in-character, I would have believed that it was part of canon. It provides a more complete catharsis for the series in general and the film in particular.


 by *Qoheleth* [Harry Potter]
_It just keeps growing... and growing... and growing..._
A very believable one-shot about the origins of the Hogwarts subjects. Watch especially for the meaningful names, and how the speech of each Headmaster reflects what House he/she came from.


 by *Qoheleth* [The Incredibles]
_Dash's response to Violet's death, as seen by a superhero reporter at the Metroville Times._
Summary says it all. I never saw the film in the same light again.


 by *Lalis* [Calvin & Hobbes]
_Calvin's grown up and Hobbes misses him._
A short, poignant deconstruction of Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Tsurie (Nov 9, 2009)

i only read good stories with hot lemons. srsly.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 9, 2009)

Tsurie said:


> i only read good stories with hot lemons. srsly.



Then this is the fanfiction for you. Best lemon I have read.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Top 5 is hard to pick 

Since this is in the general section, I will mix up Naruto with some of my favorites from other genres.  Will make a few comments for now but not too many, want you to read them and see if you like them yourself 


*Top 5 - Naruto & Other (Not in Order)*

*Naruto*
*Tempered in Water by HitokiriOTD 
Rated:  M - English - Drama - Naruto U. & Haku
On going (long chapters but updates take awhile)
Warning: Fem!Haku (surprised me at first, but honestly give it a chance, it's insanely well-written)
_The difference of a second can mean life or death to a shinobi. How would Uzumaki Naruto's life change if such a difference had occurred? Above the red waves, Naruto's path is forever altered._

*Silver Lining - CynChick
Rated:  M - English - Romance/Drama - Deidara & Sakura H.
Completed
Warning: A bit of smut (hence not linking it just in case); Won't make too much sense if you don't read Perception (which I also loved, that is ItaSaku to warn you now)
_Sequel to Perception. Eight years ago they said goodbye forever. Now, when they have both lost everything, fate has thrown them together again in the most unlikely of ways. DeiSaku._

*Naruto Primer by Link and Luigi 
Rated:  K+ - English - Humor/Parody 
_Ever read Chicken Soup for the Soul? Well, this isn't really like it. But it has the same format filled with all sorts of short stories. You're BOUND to find something for the whole family! COMPLETED!_
Note: You need to read all of them to find it funny and appreciate all of the jokes along the way   I originally skipped around to chapters with my favorite characters and found it so boring, but if you read them in order it's hilarious since they make fun of all the characters.

*Other Fandoms *
*The New Trials of Card Captor Sakura and Friends by Wish-chan 
Rated:  K+ - English - Romance/Drama
On Going (quite long, in it's 4th Arc right now)
_Two years after CCS, this fanfic started in Fall 1999, continues the adventures of the gang against Dark Ones. As S&S seal new forces, they learn secrets about of their parents? past and strive to understand the future._

This is one of my serious favorites, it's so well written and I basically considered it an unofficial sequel to CCS   Even if you weren't a huge fan of the anime, I think some people might enjoy it, very touching scenes.  The author started when she was 13 and she's now in college, so you actually see each arc getting better and with the writing improving.

*A Stranger in an Unholy Land by serpant-sorcerer 
Rated:  M - English - Adventure/Mystery - Harry Potter
Completed ; (however it's a trilogy and this is the first arc, the 2nd is still being written and updates are rare ;__
_PART I: Days before his 6th year, Harry Potter is sucked into another universe by forces not of this world. Dazed and confused, Harry finds himself in a world where his parents are alive, where Voldemort has never fallen and he is Voldemort's key enforcer_

Such an awesome fic, seriously give it a try.  Warning though since it tends to fall into doing the super!Harry cliche, but I still love this fic.  I've reread it more than 4 times even


----------



## zdragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Its been a long time since I've read Naruto fics much less come across more than two awesome ones..

Reload
 by case13
Really good, action filled dramatic coolness


Tempered In Water
by HitokiriOTD


Naruto of the skikon
by LD 1499


A Simple Change: The Sharingan Volume 1: Rebirth
by James D. Fawkes


Legacy of the Rasengan I: Naruto
by Tellemicus Sundance


----------



## Stripes (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay these are all Zoro/Sanji fanfictions, there what I've been reading so much on my free-time and they've became the best fanfictions I've ever discovered. No joke. If you need any other suggestions PM me I'm all for someone to start up on the fandom.

- "" By; 

Zoro & Sanji are French noblemen in the 1700's. By far one of the best AU's around, much of the information used is research based and very eye-catching. 

|| Complete || Mature || Fifteen Chapters ||

- "" By; 

Another beauty that can not be over looked;  Sanji was in an accident and has lost his memory. Zoro must take the slow painful steps of helping Sanji take back his life. Truly love in it's truest form, very tear jerking and making the reader pause and absorb the words. Being very much in the perspective of not only Zoro's painful journey but Sanji's too.

|| Complete || Mature || Thirty-One Chapters ||

- "" By; 

Sanji takes the step towards a true friendship with Zoro. As the chapters go on the relationship evolves into something deeper; very good if your just starting this pair or want some light read. Very humorous at times but also a more detailed look on their bond.

|| On-Going; Chapter 8 || Teen ||

- "" By; 

Two worlds collide once Sanji goes to a seminar at the hotel Zoro works at. One night of a blur and mysterious questions that everyone except the two involved have the answers to. Very much a a plot turner, which is good and keeps the creative factor fresh. Can be very funny too, I'll admit side characters never have been so funny until you've read this.

|| Complete || Mature || Twelve Chapters ||

- "" By; 

The incredible view about the aftermath of Zoro's decision on Thriller Bark. Dangerous of spoilers if you haven't read so far in the manga yet. Sweet, yet emotion filled. By far my favorite one-shot.

|| Complete || Mature; Language || One-Shot ||


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 19, 2011)

hard to pick just five.... anyway, alphabetical order:



Harry Potter
An OC story but a very good written one.... how the sister of the muggleborn witch Penelope Clearwater lived the war, with her sister missing. Percy Weasley in the background

Death Note 
Yagami Sayu must pick up her dad's belongings after his death. conversation with Matsuda Tota

Dragon Ball
The story told through the eyes of one of the least liked characters, Maron. How she sees her relationship with Kuririn and the rest of the cast she gets to meet

Naruto
A very side character, the nurse we get to see in hospital from time to time. her story from the moment Kakashi is brought in coma after fighting Itachi till Sasuke leaves, her relationships with Kakashi, Gai and Raidou. very funny story

Kim Possible
How Drakken and Shego started to work together while he builds his Bebe robots. 

I haven't read fanfics in a long time and I have a liking for side characters


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

This is rather easy.

1)*Queens Of Darkness, Ladies Of Light* Harry Potter
War is raging across the world, and Voldemort has done the unthinkable. Now, with time running out, can Harry harness powers that he knows nothing of? While killing the people he loves most? 

2)*Halo 3: Collapse* Halo
As Earth prepares to make its last stand against the Prophet of Truth, an Unggoy uprising and domestic unrest threaten to tear the fledgling Human-Sangheili alliance apart.

3)*Into the Storm* Star Wars
When Luke and his companions are caught and taken to Coruscant, Palpatine begins to systematically take apart his life to create a new Sith, turning Luke against his allies, father and beliefs with devastating consequences

4)*Gardens of Babylon* Digimon
And there are seven kings: five are fallen, and one is, and the other is not yet come; and when he cometh, he must continue a short space. And the beast that was, and is not, even if he is the eighth, and is of the seven, and goeth into perdition.

5)*One Hundred Days*
Naruto leaves on his three year training trip, and Sakura begins the struggle to improve herself. How much will they have changed when they meet again in one hundred days?


----------



## descuentoropa (Jan 6, 2012)

These are all my favorite Fan Fics. :
1. Legacy of the Fourth
2. Naruto Collsion Course
3. Konoha's Sunshine
4. War of the Sexes


----------



## Spock (Jan 24, 2012)

Can this be non anime/manga fanfic?


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Eli said:


> Can this be non anime/manga fanfic?



It can, I myself listed Halo, Star Wars, and Harry Potter stories.


----------



## Nakushita (Jan 25, 2012)

*Stop The Universe I Want To Get Off*



Six girls unwillingly stumble into the unfamiliar and often dangerous world of Naruto, where they are forced to compete in the most difficult test of them all: the Chunin Exams. And when you come from a world where ninjas don't exist, things can get ugly.

*Reviews: 139*

* Sympathy for the Devil*



Complete. Slash AU. In a Sunnydale without Buffy, Spike is being held captive by the Initiative. When a newly de-souled Angelus arrives in town, he may be the only one with knowledge enough to stop him. Enter Xander, new Initiative recruit, demon magnet.


^Those are the two I'm readin' right now... I'll sign in to FF.net and have a looksie at my faves


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 25, 2012)

(CANAAN)

After lurking in the CANAAN sub on fanfiction.net countless times, someone had finally heard my prayers and submitted a CanaanxMaria story, and what a story.

Even if it's a one-shot of 900 words, those 900 words were better than all the fanfics I've read before, this story is so damn cute and the last lines make me go pek. 

(CANAAN)

This one was submitted the same day as Red String of Fate, 50 prompts and the writer used the most random yet fitting prompts. Some are funny, some are , and some are just pek, especially the last one. I loved that day.

(K-ON)

One of the first K-ON fanfics I've read and still nothing has topped this, aside that it's long and extremely fluffy, it also has the right amount of angst. It's incredibly IC and this is the first time I did not get annoyed by the OC. 

(K-ON)

At first I didn't want to read this story because the summary said "MioxRitsuxMugi", but I decided to break that barrier and read it. How could one look at that ending like that? She made some gangster story of it, but it's _awesome_, and so friggin' saddening.


----------



## xAmaryllis (Aug 31, 2012)

*Top five [completed] multi-chaptered fics:
*
1) Posession by Tranquil Writer  (NejiHina)
-A 'What if' fic, if Hizashi had been born first instead of Hiashi.

2) Rosemary for Remembrance by Sintari  (NejiHina)
-I can't write in words about how awesome this fic is.

3) Ikigai by Lanse (SasuHina)
-This is the most romantic fic I've ever read. It made me like SasuHina... and Sasuke.

4) Snapshots: Black and White by The Penumbra

5) Evanescent and Enduring by the point (SasuHina)

And I just have to put this in here:

Secret Admirers by Embrace_Diversity or Catriana (ItaHinaSasu)

Verbal Confessions by Embrace_Diversity or Catriana (GaaHina)

and A Traitor Branded by Embrace_Diversity or Catriana (SasuHina)

*Top five one-shots:
*
1) Unspoken by Hiasobi --This made me love NejiHina.
--If I actually hadn't read this, my interest for the Naruto series would have never been rekindled, and I would have stopped watching at the pre-shippuden episodes. 
But then, I accidentally stumbled upon it, and realized (for the first time) that fanfiction is not all crap, and it's actually okay, and that there's a lot of good stuff in it too. 
It inspired me to write my own stuff.

2) The Sun - Moonsheen (NejiHina)

3) Inside Out - Sintari (NejiHina)

4) These Are The Facts - Sunfreak (SasuHina)
--The first fanfic that made me like SasuHina and Sasuke in general.

5)TIE:
Alpha Female - 8sword (SasuHina)
Bittersweet - Lisea18 (SasuHina)


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 1, 2012)

xAmaryllis said:


> *Top five [completed] multi-chaptered fics:
> *
> 1) Posession by Tranquil Writer  (NejiHina)
> -A 'What if' fic, if Hizashi had been born first instead of Hiashi.
> ...



You mean the imaginary Sasuke that fangirls make him.


----------



## xAmaryllis (Sep 1, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> You mean the imaginary Sasuke that fangirls make him.



Yeah, that.

Nothing in those fanfics will ever be canon. 
Everything is purely imaginary since it is fan made.

But it makes a good read nonetheless.


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 2, 2012)

xAmaryllis said:


> Yeah, that.
> 
> Nothing in those fanfics will ever be canon.
> Everything is purely imaginary since it is fan made.
> ...



Well that's not really what i meant.
I meant that i think liking a character(in the canon) because of a fic is kinda silly since they usually have OOC(be it big or relatively small)(Sasuke in particular is almost impossible to find IC), especially a Sasuke related romance fics since as you probably already know, he isn't the romantic type, not even close.

But you're right, none of these things will ever be canon, but it's a good read.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow this one is rough. I've read MANY fan fictions but I cannot post their hyperlinks as the site that hosted them went down years ago, but I'll try. I no particular order...

Fuzzy Love (a Roxas x Sora fic, yeah gay but it was very well written)
Mythic Descent (Raditz fan fiction)
Deciever's Legacy (same as above)
My Immortal (BEST HARRY POTTER FAN FICTION EVER! BEST TROLL FICITON EVER!)

A fifth one was a Trunks & Pan fan fiction where Pan worked for Trunks as a secretary and she had a daughter named Sasori. Sasori ran into Trunks home where she saw his house in a dream, instead of getting her fired or angry Trunks asked if she'd be kind enough to pretend to be his wife so his parents wouldn't look down on him. It was a christmas fic and it was very nice. I wish I could remember the name, it made even me cry.


----------



## xAmaryllis (Sep 3, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Well that's not really what i meant.
> I meant that i think liking a character(in the canon) because of a fic is kinda silly since they usually have OOC(be it big or relatively small)(Sasuke in particular is almost impossible to find IC), especially a Sasuke related romance fics since as you probably already know, he isn't the romantic type, not even close.
> 
> But you're right, none of these things will ever be canon, but it's a good read.


I apologize if what I said turned out that way. 

I don't think that there is a romantic fic that that had an IC Sasuke. It's kinda needed, you know? I don't think the real Sasuke would be able to feel love for anyone.

I actually started found a one-shot fanfiction of Sasuke and Hinata before I read the Shippuden part of the manga. He kinda intrigued me in the fic, and so proceeded to read Naruto.

And hey, fans can dream.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2012)

No love for Sho Go?!


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2012)

More like no love for My Immortal.


----------

